# Strutted for a week now!



## RachelT (May 15, 2017)

Hello all! 
I have a doe (first time freshener, Nubian ) that strutted hard and showed every last one of the classic signs of labor. We were expecting kids on Sunday! 
Teeth grinding, hard strut, ligs, pawing, getting up & down, teeny bit of white discharge, licking sides & stomping hooves- all of it! We could even see contractions happening.

Well. All that went away by Monday and she seems to feel perfectly comfortable now. 

She has been tight & shiny for about 48 hours now & seems to just. Keep. Bagging. Up. 

We'd rather not milk her so baby can nurse all that good colostrum but were wondering about how big a concern for mastitis there is at this point. 
No symptoms now. 
What do y'all think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd hold off yet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Mastitis shouldn't be a problem so long as you don't milk her. It enters through open/relaxed orfices.


----------



## RachelT (May 15, 2017)

*Definitely starting to worry*

I can't imagine why she hasn't popped yet! What would y'all do ?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you post photos of her udder?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you think she has been in true labor, I would wash up, put on a new surgical glove with some lube and go in gently with 2 fingers and see if she is open. If you hit a wall, she isn't ready, if your fingers go through, she is open. 
If she is open, there may be a dead or stuck kid, not giving her the signal to push.
You can have a vet check her if you do not know what to check for. 

If you don't think she was in true labor, then wait, but when in doubt, it doesn't hurt to gently check.

If you seen contractions on her left side that is rumen.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree to gently check


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How is she doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## RachelT (May 15, 2017)

*Busy week!*

I'm sorry I forgot to follow up! I've had one heck of a week! My dad and I agreed we'd give her more time before "checking". 
We try not to do that if we can help it. 
We think she's fine, just faking us out hard.

Her udder has actually been holding steady/shrinking. It's weird.

I'll cry "wolf" one more time and say that she's showing signs today of very early labor. 
All the other ladies are resting comfortably and she can't get comfortable. Very agitated.

I'm not falling for it again! I'll believe her when I see some hooves! Thanks for yalls help. Weirdest progression of labor ever.

Oh!! 
Almost forgot.

I stopped worrying about her four ish days ago when I saw strong fetal movement. Probably why I forgot to update y'all.

I'll post pictures if she EVER has this/these babies!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you think she is OK, happy kidding when she is ready.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Following.


----------



## RachelT (May 15, 2017)

*❤*

Thanks. I do *think* she's ok. 
She's just laying there grunting with every exhalation. 
Poor girl. I know she's miserable. 
I'm keeping a close eye on her. 
Thanks for the well wishes! 
❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## RachelT (May 15, 2017)

*Today!!??? Maybe???*

Alright y'all! 
We have moderate discharge going on (clear, not amber, as I have seen you guys say is the surefire indicator) and another hard strut. Big, pink, shiny udders & nipples.

My bet is babies by dinner time & I'm praying they're healthy!!!

If she seems to be having a hard time I'm "going in" as some of you have suggested. So far the poor thing just seems to be very uncomfortable.

Keeping a very close eye on her today. 
COME ON, ARETHA! We're all rooting for you girl!!!

Thanks for all y'all's help & well wishes! 
❤


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## RachelT (May 15, 2017)

*We have baby!*

We have one baby so far! Mama's working on getting it clean.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!!!! :leap: Buck or doe?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Hurray!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Any more???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is it going?


----------

